# Wingsdlc 40G long (Updated ~ 7/18)



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Here is a picture of my tank from a few weeks ago. Any thoughts?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Heck yeah! You have a thriving vibrant absolutely beautiful green jungle there! The crypt adds a very nice splash of color too 

What type of fish are you keeping? I might be fooling myself, but they almost look like Choprae Danios. I love the dome shape that you have going on and the sort of "wild" look that it has without strong groupings of species. How do you like H. difformis as a foreground? I have a friend who uses it that way and I liked the idea so much that I've been recommending it and even trying the idea a bit myself. 

Looking GOOOD man, keep it up! Can you tell us more about your setup? How old is it? What equipment do you use? What is your favorite plant? Had any trouble along the way? I'm loving it.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I say it looks great,nice wild look! I have used the hygro difformis as a foreground before and if i am not wrong,u must have had to prune them constantly just like i had did so in the past.Tedious job it may be but i sure like the look of your tank!


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks great! I really like your aquascaping....it has a nice natural appearance without an overly manicured look while not looking like an overgrown jungle at the same time. How often do you have to trim your plants?


----------



## leslie ferguson (Sep 29, 2005)

I just love that jungle look, I have just got mine to look lke that after 2yrs of trying and losing100's of plants. LOL But your looks super.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow! This is the most responces I have ever gotten on this site! Thanks for all your comments and complements.

Here are some tank stats:
40G Long
Sub: Flourite
130W Coralife PC 5 hours on, 2 hour break, 5 hours on.
Presurized CO2, glass diffuser
Odyssee Can.
Dosing: Tom Barrs EI

Fish:
10 otos
6 Briliant Rasboras
pair of Kribs
2 skunk loaches
1 female dwarf blue rainbow
1 male guppy
6 cherry shrimp (not so sure they are still in there)

I started the tank about a year ago. It has been a bit of a learning procces. I have done live plants before but nothing like this. 

Difformis is a pretty sweet plant. Grows quick and you can train it to do many things. It is not really my forground any more though. I am trying java moss on rocks now. As far as trimming the difformis I cut the tops and replant them leving the bottems. Grows super thick this way. 

The sunset is my major problem plant at this point. It grows way too fast! Some weeks depending on the weather I should trim it twice durning the week.

I have not had any major algae break outs. knock on wood!

The only problem I was having was green spot. Thus the reason I am doing a split lighting period. Seems to be working.

At this point in the game I am starting to play with more of a tame tank with more colors. One of my major problems is I don't have a wide selection of plants. 

I guess that is all for now. 

Oh here is a picture when the tank was young.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y118/Wingsdlc/40%20gallon%20part%20XIII/

Here are some pictures as of today! Enjoy!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking great as usual.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

*Updated Pictures*

Here aer some new pictures. The tank has change just a little bit! Tell me what you think! Everything is welcome.

Full tank Shot
Playing with light

Have a closer look.
Rasboras on the left
Rasboras in the center

Just for fun here is a Crypt with a flower from my low tech 55G


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

it looks BIGGER! AND GOOD


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for stopping in skiboarder72 and guitardude9187.



guitardude9187 said:


> it looks BIGGER! AND GOOD


 That was kind of the game plan. We just got a big shipment of plants today so I am looking at trying some glosso, dwarf hair grass, and pearl grass in the tank. Maybe another thing or two depending on what else came in. 

Any thing you guys don't like or would like to see changed. What do you think is working well?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow Doug. Extremely fun progression to watch! I loved the jungle before and now the more neatly 'scaped tank. It definitely needs some time to grow into the next 1/3 of the tank and it will be a jungle again! 

Looks like the clover is started to thicken up a little bit...it really spreads wherever you let it, huh? I'd also like to try glosso some day, but seems like tons of work! You should also try the H. M. (pearlweed -- or pearlgrass?) if you haven't already...it's a truly hearty plant. Does really well in my 7g nano.

Did I see some riccia tied to that wood, or just mosses?

Oh, and I just love seeing a huge thick ball of crypt roots. What a strong, healthy plant! I'm curious why you took crypts out of the current 'scape in the 40g? Oops, I guess there is a spiralus in there -- great plant.

Also, got a shot of the 55g? Or does that have it's own thread?

Glad I found your tank thread finally


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Ernie,

Thanks for all the comments!



> It definitely needs some time to grow into the next 1/3 of the tank


 Yeah it does. It is getting a little better but it still needs some more time.



> Looks like the clover is started to thicken up a little bit


 The past few weeks it has really started to take off for me.



> Did I see some riccia tied to that wood, or just mosses?


 Java Moss on the Drift wood and Riccia on forground rocks.



> I'm curious why you took crypts out of the current 'scape in the 40g?


 The thing was getting way too big! I am trying to make the tank look large and its hard to do that with a plant that is out of control. There were times when I pulled up a plant the size of a basketball! Though I have pulled out the mother plant new babys are popping up in a few places. I really like the spiralus better. it getts pretty tall but the leaves are much thinner.



> got a shot of the 55g?


 No shot of the 55G. It only has 30W of light on it so it is really hard to get a clean shot. That tank started out with a small A. Sword, its now the size of a basketball! I have also added in Java Moss, Anubias, Java Ferns, and the crypts I couldn't see throwing away.

PS
check your PM and Voice mail!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Just testing...


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Here are some up dated pictures.... Even more to come!




























Tell me what you think!


----------



## caymandiver75 (Sep 5, 2006)

I think it looks beautiful! Nice job. I think a few cardinal tetras would look cool in there.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Your proportions in the tank are really nice. well balanced but not exactly symmetrical. Is that a Crypt Balansae (sp?)?? Great looking plant, I love it. Got any babies?

And yea, you do have a lot of riccia


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice use of space. Making me miss my 40L.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

your tank is amazing. such an inspiration! are you using a powerhead for added circulation?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

kzr750r1 said:


> Nice use of space. Making me miss my 40L.


Thats what I was thinking, I have a 40 - long also; it seems to be a rare size tank and not much room for scaping. Looks like you definately made the most out of it! Nice job.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

40L was always a great low tech crypt farm for me. It was my first 4' tank. I frequently wonder what whould have happend if I kept it in leiu of chaning to the 55.


----------



## rnakas (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful tank, I wish I still had my 40gal same length as the 30gal but 3inches deep from front to back. More room to plant!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow thanks for all the comments!



> I think a few cardinal tetras would look cool in there.


 I have thought about hading some other schooling fish but I Graduate from college in about two months and don't have a clue where I am going.



> Your proportions in the tank are really nice. well balanced but not exactly symmetrical. Is that a Crypt Balansae (sp?)?? Great looking plant, I love it. Got any babies?
> 
> And yea, you do have a lot of riccia


 Things are finally coming together with this tank. More so than ever before.

To tell the truth I am not 100% sure what crypt it is. I don't know the difference between Balansae and Retro. I am not sure if I have any baby plants or not. I know we have some small ones at MVPets right now though. If I do have some babies I could hook you up.



> are you using a powerhead for added circulation?


 Yeah, I have wisteria on both ends of the tank. On the right side of the tank, next to the filter intake and output/CO2 it grows like crazy. On the left side it pretty much stopped growing so I figgured I would play around a little bit with some added circulation. Not sure if its really working or not yet.



> 40L was always a great low tech crypt farm for me. It was my first 4' tank. I frequently wonder what whould have happend if I kept it in leiu of chaning to the 55.


 I have both a 55G and the 40G long. I like the 40G long over the 55G just due to the ease of lighting it. Right now I am running 226W's on this thing for noon light. (5.65WPG). If I had the same light on my 55G I would only have 4.11WPG of high noon light.

Another tank I have thought of getting my hands on is a 33G long. Same as the 40G long and 55 but shorter yet. I think its would make a nice tank for rocks and ground cover.



Thanks everyone for stopping in. It means a ton to me! More pictures to come!!!


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

So.....with that much lighting I am curious what your co2 diffusion method is? It seems to be my current limiting factor...add too much light and the algae outcompetes the plant.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> So.....with that much lighting I am curious what your co2 diffusion method is?


 Using a glass diffuser. You can see it off on the right in the first picture. It is the one that came with my CO2 kit from Dr. F + S.

I have my CO2 cranked! I run it at about 76ppm. Ph of 6.8 and KH 16. The fish and shrimp don't seem to mind. I do have to drip line acc. new fish though....


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Wingsdlc said:


> I have my CO2 cranked! I run it at about 76ppm. Ph of 6.8 and KH 16. The fish and shrimp don't seem to mind. I do have to drip line acc. new fish though....


So how many bps from the cylinder does this come out to be?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm still in shock at how much light you have over this tank. I'm impressed that you are able to get that thing balanced out. Again nice job.roud:


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> So how many bps from the cylinder does this come out to be?


I don't know... I took off the crappy Dr. F + S counter when I discovered it leaked.


> I'm still in shock at how much light you have over this tank. I'm impressed that you are able to get that thing balanced out. Again nice job


 Thanks! I was a bit worried about it to begin with but I haven't had any major problems so far. It has been running this way for a few months now.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well here are a few more pictures from the last photoshoot.
From the left side at a weird angle.








Lower right side.








Riccia bubbles.








Older female Cherry shrimp.









All questions and comments are more than welcome.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Nothing???? really? These are my best shots I have ever taken!

Oh well....:tongue:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

WIngs....give us a chance :icon_lol: 
Very nice shots! your photography skills are imrpving and your tank is beautiful~


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> Very nice shots! your photography skills are imrpving and your tank is beautiful


 Thanks fresh_lynny! 

The tank has gone through a few changes since the last photo shoot. I guess I need to steal a camera and get some new pictures up. 

I am also seeing some yellowing leaves on my A. Nana. The viens are still green. The riccia is also doing some weird stuff. It is growing in all curled up. I think this is an Iron issue. Anyone else have some thoughts on this? 

If it is an Iron issue then I guess I should pick some up. I have used Seachems Iron in the past but I am intrested in the stuff from Greg Watson's. 
Has anyone used the Greg Watson Iron? If so what do you think of it?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I really like this tank! IMO, the best tanks have a little wild side to them, and you have that going here too. Nice pictures too!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Betowess,

Thanks for stopping in! I too, like tanks to have a little bit of a wild look to them. I am working on clean it up just a little bit though. Working on getting it to flow just a little bit smother.

BTW your tank is looking sharp too!


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Doug, I enjoyed those last pics, great work. I ended up getting a Sony DSC W30, so I'm not sure I'll be getting any pics as good as those  But better than nothing!

I don't think more iron would hurt your tank, but I also wonder what your nitrates are at? Those are the first thing to drop off when I forget to dose.


----------



## weeds (Mar 28, 2004)

Beautiful Tank!!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks weeds!

Ernie,
I am not sure what they might be at. I don't remember the last time I pulled out a kit. If I know I missed a day I will normally give a little extra the next time. Nothing too much extra but a bit.

Thanks for the comments on the photos. It was my first time using the camera but I sure liked it. I really need to get one of my own some day. My wife really likes the Canon Rebles XT (I think thats the one). Probably going to be our next bigger buy.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

^^ I'd look into the Rebel XTi personally, it costs slightly more but I figure the price will drop hopefully within the year (since its still being sold around here at the same price as when it was released). It has a few extra features besides the extra MP that make it worth spending the extra $100-200 IMO. But to make use of the capability of such a great camera your going to need great lenses. The standard lense is only worth about $100 to the price of the camera. Most suggest spending about twice the camera's cost in a lense. One thing to look for is the 'L' series lenses (thier better grade) that have a red strip around the end. The 24-70 and 70-200 are suppose to be really good I've heard (and both in the $500-750 price range if I recall, and thats without image stabalization, with IS its going to be a few hundred more each). You will probably want a macro lense too. Its been said many times the 'stock' lense on the rebel will limit it to the quality of a lot of regular digicams. Battery/grip and flash units are also considered standard equipment, and they'll run hundreds more towards your final price. Just preparing you, the expensive cost of the camera is only the tip of the iceburg. :wink:


----------



## Casty (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice, I really like the Riccia on the rocks(?). Do you work at MVPets? Cutlerville?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I only notice an EI reffance for dosing... Can you be more specific for the weekly regime? I would assume your on the plus side of the 40g estimate but I would like to hear it from your talented hands.

Thanks
Still a bad a$$ tank!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Casty,
I do work at MVPets (Portage, MI). Not very offten any more but a few nights a week. Do I happen to know you??????

kzr750r1,
Barreport.com
40-60 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/8 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/8 tsp K2S04 3x a week
+/- 1/8 (10ml) Trace Elements 3x a week (using Seachem's Flourish)
50% weekly water change

I normally do the + as my tank is grown in quite a bit. That is if I don't have a bad week and don't have time to dose...


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy loaches,
Thanks for the input on the camera. I am guessing we will be around 1500+ when its comes time to get the goodies. My wife used to be a photo major so she is the one doing all the shopping for this...


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

I really love the look of your tank! The riccia is so pretty.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Kelly! I am really happy I got my hands on the riccia. It isn't too hard to deal with either! There is nothing better than watching ot bubble every night. 

Today I got my shippment of blyxa japonica from therizman1. The plants were a bit cold due to the random cold weather we just got but I think they will be ok. Overall the plants look quite nice and I like the looks of them in the tank. If this plant does well for me then I will probably incorporate it into the tanks layout some more.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

My only thought is why cant my tank be so beautiful!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

jebarj90 said:


> My only thought is why cant my tank be so beautiful!


 It can! It takes some time. Here is a picture from when I first got started so you can see where I came from.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Haha nice doug. I love the co2 "reactor". I gott post an old shot of my tank, too.

I'm sure the blyxa will grow like grass for you. I've found root ferts to be REALLY helpful with that plant.

Also, how do you trim your riccia?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well most of the time I let it get huge and about rip off the rocks, but this week I decided to pull the rocks earlier and take the cutters to them. After cutting I dip them in water to remove anything lose. Then I place them back in in the tank. Pretty easy! 

When I let them get huge though, I have issues with the riccia dieing off from the rock. So in this case I have to redo the whole rock with new hair netting and such. There have been times when I have had the riccia in a mat that is about 4-5 inches thick. I am guessing the stuff at the rock just doesn't get any light at that point.

Do you think root ferts will be needed even with Flourite?


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

*Pictures!*

Well I got a hold of a camera again. It was the same one that I used for the last batch of pictures so they turned out alright. I will start with a whole tank shot and work my way closer.

Full tank








From the left








Center








Blyxa from therizman1. It is looking pretty good so far!








Cherry shrimp 1








Cherry shrimp 2. They have been hanging out on the plants close to the surface latly. 








Bacopa making its way out of the tank. Will this plant flower if you let it go?









As always I hope you enjoy and please let me know what you think!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

One last photo. This is a shot of my java fern. My wife Laura took it with a film camera using slide film.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

That one pick of the shrimp on the leaf looks like a base jumper ready for flight. :hihi: 

Nice changes... Your tank always looks like a pearl monster.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

that balansae is awesome! i only hope my balansae in my 50 gallon would grow like that soon!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

kzr750r1 said:


> Nice changes... Your tank always looks like a pearl monster.


 Just about every night. I love it!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

jeffboyarrdee,

It took a while for that crypt to take off but now that it has its getting huge! I have found that crypts seem to do quite well with my set up. I think they like the flourite. Also, how much light are your running on your 50G? 

Here is a picture from when I first got it a few months ago.









and a picture from now.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Ya, I was gonna comment on the Crypt B. also. Looks like an evil squid or something . Tank looks really good as usual.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

esarkipato said:


> Ya, I was gonna comment on the Crypt B. also. Looks like an evil squid or something . Tank looks really good as usual.


 Like an evil squid? I think you have probably watched too many scifi movies. 

Thanks for the complements. 

I was going to say hi to you last Sunday but I had to run off to work.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

OH yea, I forgot you might be at church. too bad, we coulda arranged a swaparoo. 

And it wasn't a sci-fi movie, but a nature show about squids


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

swap? What do you have? What are you looking for? :icon_lol: 

I graduate this weekend so I will have a little bit of spare time to play. Are you still working in Kzoo? Let me know!



> And it wasn't a sci-fi movie, but a nature show about squids


 Funny Funny!


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Looking great dude  love the tank
Keep us updated and keep up the great work


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, tank looks great. I especially love the crypt, I believe I just got that as a freebie from a forum member. Now I'm gonna have to pressurize that tank it's in, I've never seen the beauty of it till now.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

LondonDragon and jaidexl,

Thanks for the comments. 

I really haven't updated this log in quite a while so here is a worded update. I will probably post up some pictures within the next month or so. Before I have to take it down due to moving.

The tank hasn't changed too much. 
~Removed the Baccopa and Vals. 
~Crypt and Java fern are getting huge.
~Riccia is in need of a major trim job.
~Four leaf clover is on a rampage through out the tank. It happened to run into a piece of DW and kept on growing right up it.

I don't plan on doing too much to the tank in the next month or so because I have to move by the end of the month. Depending on how far I have to move I might be selling off many of the plants so keep an eye out for it.

Before the tank comes down I will take some pictures.

Once again thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well this tank will be coming down in a week or so. I just found out I got my first teaching job and will need to move to NC. I am not 100% sure what I am all taking with me at this point but I might put some stuff up for grabs. 

Here are some pictures of the tank. The past few months I haven't really done much to it other than dose, water changes and a trim here and there.

This picture is from Sunday night when I came home from a weekend trip up to my parents place. I had a little bit of a CO2 issue. 









Lost a couple of shrimp.... 









The Regulator.









Full tank shot from that night. (sorry not the greatest picture.) The Power head has air running into it to help out the fish and shrimp that were having some issues.









The plants in the tank have been going nuts lately. This picture shows how Four Leaf Cover can grow just about anywhere. It is almost as bad in this tank as the java moss.









The next two are post trim and water change.

















I will post a few more pictures when the batteries are ready to go in the camera again.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Some more pictures.... Let me know what you think.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks like you might be needing that _tall_ tank soon instead of a _long_! :icon_lol: 
I bet some may say its turning into to much a jungle but I say its perfect!


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> Looks like you might be needing that tall tank soon instead of a long!
> I bet some may say its turning into to much a jungle but I say its perfect!


 Right you are. That crypt has been getting huge. Same with the Java Fern.


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

I love your tank! do you have any tips for good Crypt. balansae and marsilea growth? I have both of these plants, and growth has been slow.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Kelley,

Here is what I have going on in this tank.

Sub: Flourite 
Light: 96W -7hr, 226W - 3-4hr
CO2: about 70ppm
Dosing: EI and Iron

It took both of these plants a while to settle in but once they did they really took off! Hang in there!


----------



## runwithit (Jul 16, 2007)

The tank is looking good! Nice work.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well the tank is slowly starting to come down and I am selling off some plants at the link below. More stuff will come up as I rip some more plants out. Next up will probably be java ferns, sunset hygro, and crypts.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/49774-fs-four-leaf-clover-java-moss.html

Here is how large my 3" nana turned into.









Does anyone get java fern growth like this?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

The three-pronged leaves? I have a few ferns that like to grow like that. Seems to be a slightly different variety than the standard fern. I like it.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, those last FTSs are amazing, I'm going to download one to my desktop just so I can ogle it more often. Shame to hear it's coming down.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

> Wow, those last FTSs are amazing, I'm going to download one to my desktop just so I can ogle it more often. Shame to hear it's


 Thanks but what is this FTSs stuff? = )

Thanks for the info Jen!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Full tank shots


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Ahh! thanks! I guess they are not bad for a Fujifilm finepix A330.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

Well the tank is now drained, washed out and upside down on my back deck. It is a little sad....:icon_cry:

This is the tank after 99% of the plant mass has been pulled out.









I was trying to clear up the water a little bit so I could catch what was left of my cherry shrimp.


----------

